# x86_64 Verständnisproblem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich einen Kernel mit 64 bit Unterstützung baue, muß dann mein System auch komplett mit 64 bit gebaut werden?

Was ist mit Programme, die nur 32 bittig vorliegen? 

Problem sind dann wohl Gerätetreiber, die nur 32bit -tig vorliegen, wie z.B. die AVM ...?

G. R.

----------

## blu3bird

Hi,

das UserLand muß 64bit sein, aber es ist möglich 32bit Programme, z.b. mplayer,  in einem 32bit Chroot laufen zu lassen(multilib).

Bei Treibern weiß ichs nicht genau, aber da sie in einen 64bit Treiber rein müssen werden sie wohl auch 64bit sein müssen.

----------

## Genone

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das UserLand muß 64bit sein

 

Stimmt so nicht. Man kann auch ein komplett 32 Bit Userland mit einem 64 Bit Kernel benutzen.

----------

## Hilefoks

Wie Genone bereits sagte: Du kannst ein komplettes 64-Bit System bauen und dennoch 32-Bit Software nutzen. Allerdings gibt es dabei ein paar kleinere Probleme zu beachten. So gibt es das Flash-Plugin nur als 32Bit Software, ein 64-Bit Firefox kann damit aber nichts anfangen (im Gegensatz zu Konqueror). Ebenso gibt es die Win32Codecs nur als 32-Bit Software....

Insgesamt macht es kaum Sinn ein 64Bit Desktop-System aufzusetzten, es sei den du benötigt (und besitzt) wirklich mehr als 4GB-RAM.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Wie Genone bereits sagte: Du kannst ein komplettes 64-Bit System bauen und dennoch 32-Bit Software nutzen. Allerdings gibt es dabei ein paar kleinere Probleme zu beachten. So gibt es das Flash-Plugin nur als 32Bit Software, ein 64-Bit Firefox kann damit aber nichts anfangen (im Gegensatz zu Konqueror). Ebenso gibt es die Win32Codecs nur als 32-Bit Software....
> 
> Insgesamt macht es kaum Sinn ein 64Bit Desktop-System aufzusetzten, es sei den du benötigt (und besitzt) wirklich mehr als 4GB-RAM.
> 
> MfG Hilefoks

 

Nein ich habe nur 4 GB

G. R.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Insgesamt macht es kaum Sinn ein 64Bit Desktop-System aufzusetzten

 

Und was ist mit den 64bit enthusiasten, die behaupten ihr system sei viiiieeel schneller als 32bit systeme?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

natürlich macht es sein, ein 64 Bit Userland zu haben.

Nur weil manche 64 Bit-Prozessoren einen 32 Bit-Kompatibilitätsmodus haben, bedeutet das nicht, dass man gleich alles 32 Bit laufen lassen sollte.

ChrisM (komplett 64 Bit, bis auf UT2004)

----------

## tycho1983

Der Meinung bin ich auch ... ich habe die Register im Prozessor teuer bezahlt ... warum soll ich die Hälfte idlen lassen?   :Wink: 

- tycho

----------

## Anarcho

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> ChrisM (komplett 64 Bit, bis auf UT2004)

 

Das verstehe ich nicht, wo doch UT2004 ne Linux 64Bit Executable mitbringt...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, aber gerade die hat bei mir dauernd nur Probleme gemacht.

Habs aber auch schon sehr lange nicht mehr gespielt, vielleicht funktioniert die neue 64 Bit-Version ja gut.

Was ich noch vergessen habe (an 32 Bit-Paketen) bei mir ist firefox-bin (wegen Flash) und mplayer-bin (wegen win32codecs).

ChrisM

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich habe seit ich auf 64 Bit umgestellt habe auf Flash verzichtet und bin damit sehr glücklich.

Das Web ist deutlich weniger nervig geworden!

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Insgesamt macht es kaum Sinn ein 64Bit Desktop-System aufzusetzten 
> 
> Und was ist mit den 64bit enthusiasten, die behaupten ihr system sei viiiieeel schneller als 32bit systeme?

 

Enthusiast hin oder her - in allen Benchmarks die irgendwie für ein Desktop-System relevant sein könnten sind 64-Bit Betriebssysteme nicht schneller. Und das ist auch nur logisch. 

Nur dann wenn die Daten die der Prozessor zu bearbeiten hat wirklich größer als 32 Bit sind kann er seinen Vorteil ausspielen. Ansonsten belegen diese Daten nur unötig Platz und machen die Programme unnötig groß - und damit langsamer weil mehr geladen werden muss als nötig.

Andererseits kann auch ein 32-Bit Prozessor dank SSE bereits 128Bit Daten effizient berechnen. Also bringen die 64-Bit Prozessoren auch im Multimedia Bereich wenig bis keinen Performance. 

Insgesamt stehen eine etwas schnellere Datenübertragung zwischen Prozessor und RAM eine mehrbelastung durch größere Datenmengen gegenüber. 

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Während Desktopsoftware von der 64bit-Erweiterung kaum profitiert oder sogar gehemmt wird, ist die Erweiterung vorteilhaft bei sehr datenintensiven Prozessen wie großen Datenbanken auf Servern und dem Umgang mit sehr großen Dateien wie in der Videobearbeitung. Durch die zusätzlich vorhandene Registererweiterung einschließlich der immer vorhandenen SSE Einheit mit ihren Zusatzregistern profitieren von den AMD64 Modi auch sehr rechenintensive Programme wie die 3D-Modellierung und mathematische Simulationen.

 

MfG Hilefoks

P.S: Ich bin auch ein 64-Bit Enthusiast - allerdings weiß ich um die Probleme mit 64-Bit Programmen und auch das es mir keinen Performancegewinn beschert. Ich bin einfach ein Technik-Freak!  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## TriPhoenix

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass x86_64 mit doppelt sovielen Registern daherkommt, da kann man, wenn der Compiler es zu nutzen weiß, schon mal den einen oder anderen Speicherzugriff sparen. Hängt natürlich von der komplexität des Algorithmus ab. Und wenn ichs richtig sehe werden Funktionsparameter standardmäßig über Register übergeben anstatt über den Stack, was bei doppelt sovielen Registern ja auch endlich mal geht. Potential für mehr Geschwindigkeit ist also allemal da, der Compiler muss es nur ausnutzen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *TriPhoenix wrote:*   

> der Compiler muss es nur ausnutzen.

 Tut er (der GCC), wenn auch noch nicht so gut wie z.B. der MipsPro. Amaya 9.4 kompiliert auf meinem Athlon 64 3000+ (2,0 GHz) in ca. 25 Minuten, auf einem Dual Pentium 4 Xeon (2,4 GHz) dauert es 42 Minuten. Die Compilezeiten für den Kernel hatte ich hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433447-highlight-.html schon mal erwähnt, auch da waren die 64-Bitter den 32-Bttern haushoch überlegen. Wer eine 64-Bit CPU im 32 Bit Modus laufen lässt hat zu viel Zeit.

platinumviper

----------

## Genone

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *TriPhoenix wrote:*   der Compiler muss es nur ausnutzen. Tut er (der GCC), wenn auch noch nicht so gut wie z.B. der MipsPro. Amaya 9.4 kompiliert auf meinem Athlon 64 3000+ (2,0 GHz) in ca. 25 Minuten, auf einem Dual Pentium 4 Xeon (2,4 GHz) dauert es 42 Minuten. Die Compilezeiten für den Kernel hatte ich hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433447-highlight-.html schon mal erwähnt, auch da waren die 64-Bitter den 32-Bttern haushoch überlegen. Wer eine 64-Bit CPU im 32 Bit Modus laufen lässt hat zu viel Zeit.

 

Also einen Vergleich zwischen einem amd64 im 64 Bit Modus und einer P4 Gurke im 32 Bit Modus zu machen und aus dem Ergebnis dann die Überlegenheit des 64 Bit Modus abzuleiten ist nett gesagt irreführend. Das einzige was der Vergleich (mal wieder) zeigt ist dass die P4 Architektur Müll ist. Benchmarks bzgl. 32/64 Bit Modus sind nur dann halbwegs verlässlich wenn auf derselben CPU ausgeführt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *tycho1983 wrote:*   

> Der Meinung bin ich auch ... ich habe die Register im Prozessor teuer bezahlt ... warum soll ich die Hälfte idlen lassen?  
> 
> - tycho

 

Mir geht es eigentlich um einen Server, der viel RAM haben soll, da sehr viele virtuelle Maschinen laufen sollen.

G. R.

----------

## Anarcho

Also wenn man, wie ich, die Festplatten per dmcrypt und AES verschlüsselt hat, dann sollte man tunlichst auf einen 64Bit Kernel setzen wenn man einen entsprechenden Proz hat, denn der Kernelcode für AES ist seit Kernel 2.6.13 in angepasstem Assemblercode geschrieben und damit ist die AMD64 Variante auf dem gleichen Proz. bis zu 20% schneller.

Daher wird mein nächster Kauf auch ein AMD64 für meinen Heimserver.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Habe einen AMD Athlon64 mit 1GB RAM.

Hatte 32bit Versionen von Betriebssystemen installiert. Jetzt sind nur noch 64 Bit Versionen installiert: Suse 10.0, Centos 4.2 und Gentoo 2006.0. 

Alles läuft im 64 Bit Modus spürbar schneller: Browser, Filezugriffe, usw.

Wenn moglich, alles im 64 Bit Modus laufen lassen.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insgesamt macht es kaum Sinn ein 64Bit Desktop-System aufzusetzten, es sei den du benötigt (und besitzt) wirklich mehr als 4GB-RAM.
> 
> MfG Hilefoks

 

falsch, es lohnt sich schon ab 1GB, wenn es nur um Speicher geht, und schon früher wenn dir die zusätzlichen Register wichtig sind.

Ansonsten: das userland kann sein, was es will 32bit, 64bit, gemischt. Ist vollkommen schnuppe. 32bit Treiber laufen NATÜRLICH NICHT!

----------

